# Boardin' in April ???



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm looking for some advice on where would be good for snowboarding in first 2 weeks of April. I'm living in Ireland and would consider myself an experienced boarder. I'm open to any suggestions in any country....
Was thinking about utah or maybe even trying out japan.. anyone know what the conditions are likely to be like that time of year??? All recommendations welcome..


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks a mill for all the info, much appreciated, i'll come back if I have any further queries before we book, see you on the mountain!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually Colorado should be fine. Most of the major resorts close mid April. Loveland stays open until May and Slapahoe Basin stays open until June. There is a ton of snow already so a good snowpack through May is almost assured. Utah should be much the same. 
April is also a really good time to visit Tahoe in California. Probably the best spring riding destination in the US. Sunny warm skies, plentiful snowpack, epic corn. What more can you ask for?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Arapahoe Basin Ski Area is open into June. Their regular season is listed from December 15th to April 20th. I'll be there in mid April this year.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Banff, Alberta, Canada. Sunshine Village is open until the 3rd week in May and closes not to a lack of snow but a lack of business.


----------

